# Bastelhilfe aus Roschbach



## Liwi (12. April 2008)

Nochmals vielen Dank Herr Lichtner für die Bastelhilfe ( Ahead Kralle )am heutigen Samstag!

Gruß und Kette rechts

Liwi


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (12. April 2008)

Ja, Ja der Stefan ist schon ein guter............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeRadfAZ (15. April 2008)

Salve
Will nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen, habe auch nur zwei Fragen:
Wird das Faunus TT 28 nicht mehr gebaut ? Werden auch Kleinteile wie z.B. die Lenkerhörnchen nicht mehr hergestellt ? Auf der Website ist nichts mehr zu finden.
Nun denn, Gruß Frank


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (16. April 2008)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

das Faunus TT28 haben wir aus unserer Produktion gestrichen. Ebenso die Lenkerhörnchen. 
Solltest Du Interesse an einem TT oder an den Hörnchen haben, es gibt noch Restbestände.....


----------



## BeRadfAZ (16. April 2008)

Schade um das Faunus. Es ist ein sehr schöner und qualitativ hochwertiger Rahmen. Na, da wird  die Auswahl an brauchbaren 28 " Fullys immer überschaubarer. Fahre seit ca. 2,5 Jahren ein TT 28 und brauche daher keinen neuen Rahmen, der alte hält, trotz meiner Neigung zu Stürzen. Aber die Lenkerhörnchen sind, der Stürze wegen, bei mir Verschleißteile, da kann Vorratshaltung nicht schaden. Einfach an Bergwerk mailen, so wie früher an Herrn Zebisch ?
Gruß Frank


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (16. April 2008)

BeRadfAZ schrieb:


> ........ Aber die Lenkerhörnchen sind, der Stürze wegen, bei mir Verschleißteile, da kann Vorratshaltung nicht schaden. Einfach an Bergwerk mailen, so wie früher an Herrn Zebisch ?
> Gruß Frank



ja


----------

